# Low tech, acidic soft and cold water



## tous0026 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes. Plenty of success with this method. I know the OP of that thread personally and it is a shame it was deleted. He has spent countless hours sharing his experience on this forum and several FB groups around the world.

He suggests a method that is proving to be repeatable across many aquarists and many species of plants. Is it a bullet-proof method? Nope. Is it for everyone? Nope. But it's a pretty amazing way to grow very nice plants.

He has an extensive background in science (PhD level), very well understands the literature, and is applying it to challenge his own ways of thinking about planted aquaria.

Shame on the admin(s) for removing his post. Total shame. If this is true, this forum is a total joke. That the post would be deleted because the content conflicted with one person's bias and preconceived notions of planted aquaria is a travesty.

I am posting here 2 setups that I maintained for a very long time using the methods described. These are extremely well documented on my Instagram page @mnaquascape. I've been non active lately as life has changed, and these scapes have since been disassembled.

I sincerely hope the discussion is not gone and lost forever.


----------



## sudiorca (Apr 7, 2020)

tous0026 said:


> Yes. Plenty of success with this method. I know the OP of that thread personally and it is a shame it was deleted. He has spent countless hours sharing his experience on this forum and several FB groups around the world.
> 
> He suggests a method that is proving to be repeatable across many aquarists and many species of plants. Is it a bullet-proof method? Nope. Is it for everyone? Nope. But it's a pretty amazing way to grow very nice plants.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Steve. I really appreciate it. 🙏 🙂


----------



## tous0026 (Jan 7, 2014)

The original post has been saved on Google cache and can still be accessed. I would recommend anyone who wants to read it to contact @sudiorca privately. Either here or by searching any of the major FB forums where he is active.

If this is truly admin censorship... what a shame. I sincerely hope it's nothing more than a 'computer glitch'


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

What the.. why was the thread deleted? Wasn't it a tank journal? Isn't that the point of keeping a tank journal, to document the successes and failures you've experienced with the tank in the hopes that others will be able to learn and possibly benefit from it? I'd love to know why it was deleted. @sudiorca could you maybe shoot me a PM and enlighten me?


----------



## rnicolaidis (Dec 28, 2021)

tous0026 said:


> Yes. Plenty of success with this method. I know the OP of that thread personally and it is a shame it was deleted. He has spent countless hours sharing his experience on this forum and several FB groups around the world.
> 
> He suggests a method that is proving to be repeatable across many aquarists and many species of plants. Is it a bullet-proof method? Nope. Is it for everyone? Nope. But it's a pretty amazing way to grow very nice plants.
> 
> ...


Very nice tanks indeed. Congrats!


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

rnicolaidis said:


> Until yesterday there was a very interesting thread here about an approach to the low tech planted tank.


This is trash TPT.
The terms of service on this forum literally spell out:
You may not:

Restrict or inhibit any other user from using and enjoying the Web Site.
You need to remove whichever admin deleted the thread, or else risk any advice shared here over the years being tainted by this kind of censorship.
Get your eyes off the profit margin, and let a forum be a forum.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Man I was living for that thread. Where the heck did it go.

It felt like being on the cutting edge of science 🧫 🧬 🧪 🐠

Is it definite that it was removed by mods? It was the most polite respectful thread ever.... what could it have done wrong. I’d be more inclined to think it’s a glitch or something?


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Sooo I was kind of hoping there would be some word of explanation on what happened but.... nope? The thread is gone, Greggs is banned apparently after 14 years on the forum, and..... is this like a ‘We Don’t Talk About Bruno’ situation now?


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

LidijaPN said:


> Sooo I was kind of hoping there would be some word of explanation on what happened but.... nope? The thread is gone, Greggs is banned apparently after 14 years on the forum, and..... is this like a ‘We Don’t Talk About Bruno’ situation now?


Wow. Truly disheartening. What is going on?? Can a moderator please weigh in on this?


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

sm1ke said:


> Wow. Truly disheartening. What is going on?? Can a moderator please weigh in on this?


Yeah, i wonder if others are even aware of this situation. I feel like the low-tech area is a easily ignored corner of the forum.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

I just find it very very strange that a hopping, popular thread that had quite a following and was pushing some really interesting boundaries can vanish overnight and literally no one seems to know why or how....

There were quite a number of regulars in that thread, feels like.

I saw a couple of old posts where people got banned etc and usually there would be some note attached like ‘banned for repeatedly disrespecting trading limits’ or whatever. This is just like .... the Langoliers ate it during the night.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That thread was flagged and caught in the spam filter for some reason because of IP addresses - it wasn't deleted or removed. The poster appears to have had an IP address that had been used by a spam network.



tous0026 said:


> If this is truly admin censorship


Nope, it's not.



sm1ke said:


> What the.. why was the thread deleted?


It wasn't.



nbr1rodeoclown said:


> This is trash TPT.


Maybe you could have taken a moment to contact a moderator so we'd be aware something was going on instead of making crass comments.



nbr1rodeoclown said:


> You need to remove whichever admin deleted the thread


No one deleted anything.



LidijaPN said:


> The thread is gone


Nope.



sm1ke said:


> Can a moderator please weigh in on this?


Moderators can't read literally every post on the forum. It's just not possible. Had literally anyone reached out to let us know a thread was missing, we could have investigated.

If someone had taken a moment to actually reach out to a moderator instead of going into conspiracy meltdown mode, we could have tracked it down earlier. I had to search through thousands of things to find it. Like 45 minutes worth of digging to locate what was going on. When things like that happen, threads are still visible to moderators and they don't always register to us as being entire threads because we only see the related individual posts. So all of us scrolled right on by.

When something like this occurs, reach out! Otherwise we'll never know.

Update - was able to find what flagged it in the system. This specific post in the thread contained two external links. That, along with the IP address, is what got it caught in the spam filter.

But really. Someone has to inform us when these things occur. I'm not sure we would have ever been able to find it if it would have ended up getting swept away with the rest of the spam/if we hadn't found it in time.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

somewhatshocked said:


> That thread was flagged and caught in the spam filter for some reason because of IP addresses - it wasn't deleted or removed. The poster appears to have had an IP address that had been used by a spam network.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for taking the time to restore it! It’s quite an awesome thread and I think a lot of us got very invested in it. OP had put up two links to show a bit about himself and his professional scientific work. It’s ironic that his trying to show himself as a credible person ended up triggering a spam filter.

I hugely appreciate everything mods do on this forum, and on any forum. It’s a thankless job and you give it your all. I am sorry if I made anyone feel unappreciated. This place is awesome and shares so much knowledge.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

LidijaPN said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to restore it!


Only had to click a button once it was located. The crappy part of it is that because it was in that queue and processed with the rest of the spam, it wasn't visible from @sudiorca's account page. Had to manually go through the entire list. 



LidijaPN said:


> It’s ironic that his trying to show himself as a credible person ended up triggering a spam filter.


The fact that it was 2 links, instead of just 1, combined with the IP address kicked it into our spam/approval queue.

Truly wasn't anything nefarious and the big, mean moderator who has let power go to his head (ha) didn't remove anything. If I _had_ removed something, I wouldn't have spent a ton of time trying to figure out why everyone was melting down and making accusations. It was honestly a moment of, "What? I truly don't see a thread. What are they talking about?" 

A similar thing occurred with another member a few days ago. Though instead of just a post or thread, their entire account was in limbo because the spam filter flagged it. We would never have known if the user didn't reach out to us because there are thousands of spam posts per week.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

somewhatshocked said:


> Only had to click a button once it was located. The crappy part of it is that because it was in that queue and processed with the rest of the spam, it wasn't visible from @sudiorca's account page. Had to manually go through the entire list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think what weirded everyone out was greggz brought sudiorca to the forum, then the thread got going and was sort of going against traditional understanding of how fancy aquatic plants are grown, then in one night the thread vanishes without a word and greggz is suspended at the same time... I think that got a lot of people thinking up nefarious plots lol.

But the greggz thing was elsewhere explained to be unrelated (and personally I do find his posts enlightening but totally agree nobody should be allowed to be rude to mods) so that already puts a dent in the conspiracy theory... and now all has been revealed.

Really glad you caught that thread before spam munchers ate it. It’s a treasure trove in there.


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying @somewhatshocked, I apologize for jumping to conclusions. I should have thought to use the Report Post function.


----------



## Anon (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi @somewhatshocked 

For those of us who may be interested in reading the original post in this thread, please advise where I/we can now safely access it.

Thanks in advance.

Anon


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Anon said:


> Hi @somewhatshocked
> 
> For those of us who may be interested in reading the original post in this thread, please advise where I/we can now safely access it.
> 
> ...


You mean this one? It’s an awesome read!








sudiorca's non-CO2 supplemented softwater tank


I have been posting about my 20 gal non-CO2 supplemented softwater tank on various planted tanks related groups of Facebook for almost 2 years now. I was asked by @Greggz several months ago to start my own thread but I was too lazy to do that. Finally I have decided to do so as several people...




www.plantedtank.net


----------



## Anon (Mar 16, 2014)

LidijaPN said:


> You mean this one? It’s an awesome read!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @LidijaPN 

Yes, that's got to be the one, I guess. Thanks ever so much for the super-quick reply.

Anon


----------

